# My Hedgehog's body is warmer than usual



## arynadira (Apr 9, 2013)

Few days ago, my hedgehog was a little grumpy and I did what the other members told me which is to just be gentle to her and she was not as grouchy as she were these few days. Yesterday when I held her, her body was a little warm but she eats well and poops well I guess, considering that her poops look normal (I read if the stool is green in colour, it could be some indigestions?). I gave her, her first mealworm treats since she doesn't look so active. Perhaps it was not her time to play around yet. I left some food for her when it's time for me to sleep and this morning, her bowl is empty and she is now sleeping. But, when I held her to put her next to me, her temperature seems have arise since yesterday. Is she having a fever? I checked for some posts that relates to fever but I found none. The temperature in my room has never been below than 25, primarily because I live in Malaysia which is quite hot. But I'm giving her all my attention to see if she's attempting hibernation. But as for her body temperature, is she having a fever and what should I do?


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Does she seem extra lethargic or shakey or is she walking weird or anything out of the ordinary?

I get worried easily with these things. I'd probably bring her to a vet as soon as you can. Hedgies can get fevers. I'm not sure what causes them. I hope someone helps you soon, but if not, I would suggest a vet. I hope she feels better!!


----------



## arynadira (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello Emily! She doesn't have any of the symptoms you stated. After she had her drink, her body became cooler. Probably it is the heat? But i thought hedgehogs love heat. Or perhaps, it was too hot for her. For now she seems okay. Either way, I'll keep an eye on her condition.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay at least she's not lethargic. Just keep an eye on activity and eating. She may have needed water so make sure fresh, room temp water is always available. If you use a bottle, maybe switch to a bowl so its easier for her to drink. 25 celsius is warm. Some hedgies require at least that, but it can be possible for them to get too warm. Fiona didn't like it very warm, she got sluggish. But it all depends on the hedgie. Again, keep an eye on her for any changes and be sure she is eating/drinking and peeing/pooping well. Best wishes for you both =)


----------

